# Thumb drive problems



## skydra (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok this is driving me nuts, heres whats going on. I've always used flash drives with my computer but one day i put one in an it didnt come up under my computer. the computer is recongizing it as in because it's under drive manager. So when i plug one in i have to always give to a drive letter, then it still doesnt come up under my computer. I cant format it because i get a restart error, and i'm trying to put my music on it. So ater i give it a drive letter i can openit from the disk management window but i cant move files over with out giving them really short file names. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you get an Add New Hardware Wizard when you plug it in? Does it do this with other flash drives? Do other computers react the same way to the flash drives?


----------



## skydra (Mar 27, 2005)

No, other computers read them fine just like xp should. So i dont know whats messed up i went through and made sure i had all the services that it should need enabled and i just have no clue anymore. When i put it in to does a installing new hardware bubble thing by my clock then it says install complete and it goes away. All usb storage devices are doign it on my computer


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If they work fine on other computers than formating won't help. When you were checking the services, did you make sure these services were enabled ans set to automatic?
Plug & Play
Universal Plug & Play Device Host

Do these flash drives show up in the device manager? Are they recognized or are under the "other devices" category with a yellow "!" ?


----------



## skydra (Mar 27, 2005)

There in device manager under disk drives it says "Vbtm store and go usb device" and both services are set to automatic and the first one is running but the second hasnt started and when i hit start i get this error

error 1068: the dependcy service or group failed to start


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Make sure these services are set to automatic and are enabled, then try enabling that other one again.
HTTP SSL
SSDP Discovery


----------



## skydra (Mar 27, 2005)

ok now that service is working and i just restarted but my flash drive still doesnt appear under mycomputer as a removeable hard disk..... so what now?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Two questions:
Do you have any network drives? Sometimes network drives block flash drives from appearing in My Computer. For example, if your last non-removble drive is a CD drive (E, and you have a network drive (F, then a flash drive will sometimes not appear because it was going to use F: as its drive letter but got blocked.

2. Do you have any CDs that came with the flash drives? What are the brands/models of the flash drives?


----------



## skydra (Mar 27, 2005)

no network drives and the brand name is verbatim and it's a 1gb and it didnt come with a cd or anything


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just thought of something. Have you tried the flash drives in different USB ports? Ones on the front and back?


----------



## skydra (Mar 27, 2005)

nope didnt help.... Anything in reg have to do with jump drives?


----------

